# hope someone can help me!



## deveaux208 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello, my name is chris i have a 2013 outlander 650 xmr. currently with a cvtech tribolc clutch when i ordered the clutch i told them i would be running 30" silver backs on 14's rims. I have the proper weight and springs from them... my question is i find that it doesn't seem the power is getting to my tires. i have hmf swamp series slip on with their optimizer. Im okay with were the rpms are now in the bike will start moving around 24-2700ish. don't get me wrong its running fine. around 60km/h my rpms are around 5700 something like that. I have the stock secondary, i was reading up how the clutches worked and from what i understand it seems like i may need my secondary to grab a little sooner to help pull away and get my rpms down a little?* any information / suggestions will be help full thank-you for your time**


----------

